# Perf Top



## Willehej (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello, I am having an issue with installing perf top. I'm completely new to this operating system, and on Ubuntu I would just `apt-get install perf`, and later on being able to perf top.

Maybe I have to use any similar program to "perf"? Otherwise, how may I install perf on FreeBSD? I really need to check what in a process is causing most CPU% usage.

I have tried to install linux-tools as I read somewhere that it would be included there;

```
apt-get install linux-tools
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
linux-tools : Depends: linux-tools-3.2 but it is not installable
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
root@xxxx:/home#

uname -r
9.2-RELEASE-p5
```
Then I tried;

```
apt-get install linux-tools-9.2-RELEASE-p5
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package linux-tools-9.2-RELEASE-p5
E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-tools-9.2-RELEASE-p5'
```
I am very confused of what can be done and I appreciate any help 


EDIT: I think this was the right forum section to put it in, otherwise my apologizes.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2015)

Please read the handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

Also note that FreeBSD 9.2 is End-of-Life since December 2014 and should not be used any more. Please upgrade to 9.3.

If you're looking for top(1), it's part of the OS and doesn't need to be installed.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 8, 2015)

Willehej said:


> apt-get install linux-tools


apt-get is not part of FreeBSD. Is this Debian GNU/kFreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2015)

tobik said:


> apt-get is not part of FreeBSD. Is this Debian GNU/kFreeBSD?


Good call!

If it's indeed Debian GNU/kFreeBSD: Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------



## Willehej (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for your replies, apparently I am indeed using Debian GNU/kFreeBSD, and I can read on your post that this forum is not for me then?

I wonder though, if I want something similar to "perf top", does it exist? Is "ktrace" the same thing, as I was able to install it on my machine?
Or is there no similar programs, do I have to "port" it, so that it will work on my machine? Does porting mean that you have to have programming skills?

If these questions are not relevant, do you mind recommending me a forum for my problems?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2015)

Willehej said:


> Thanks for your replies, apparently I am indeed using Debian GNU/kFreeBSD, and I can read on your post that this forum is not for me then?


Yes. Debian GNU/kFreeBSD has nothing to do with FreeBSD. They borrowed the FreeBSD kernel and that's about it. There are no FreeBSD developers working on it. 



> I wonder though, if I want something similar to "perf top", does it exist? Is "ktrace" the same thing, as I was able to install it on my machine?
> Or is there no similar programs, do I have to "port" it, so that it will work on my machine? Does porting mean that you have to have programming skills?


Your guess is as good as ours. Debian GNU/kFreeBSD uses the FreeBSD kernel and a cobbled together GNU userland. FreeBSD uses the FreeBSD kernel and the FreeBSD userland tools. 



> If these questions are not relevant, do you mind recommending me a forum for my problems?


The relevant links are in the thread. 

Closed.


----------

